# New Candid Shot of "Squirt"



## Jill (May 22, 2012)

I really like this picture of Squirt, a/k/a *Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You*, that Erica took yesterday and wanted to share






Squirt is the black horse pictured in my avatar. He had a show over the weekend and got some more good ribbons... And this was him blowing off steam at home the next day





I think he's really a neat guy! Squirt's now a senior stallion and measures 29.75"


----------



## HGFarm (May 22, 2012)

Nice Jill!


----------



## Jill (May 22, 2012)

Thanks, Laurie! I think the show photographer got some ring shots, too, so am looking forward to seeing those. It cracks me up how sometimes the smaller they stand, the bigger they think they are!


----------



## Performancemini (May 22, 2012)

What a beautiful powerful photo! Could the photo be fixed to eliminate the fencing in front (or not, with the horse being the focal point)?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (May 22, 2012)

Love me some Squirt!


----------



## K Sera (May 22, 2012)

I saw Squirt and friends this past weekend! Got to talk a little bit to Erika too ... hard to miss her gang ... gorgeous!


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2012)

Thanks folks! I'm just a little partial to him


----------



## Matt73 (May 23, 2012)

What a handsome little man


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (May 23, 2012)

Jill said:


> It cracks me up how sometimes the smaller they stand, the bigger they think they are!


Oh so true. We had a cow (neighbor's) get into the pasture and Treasure, my 31 inch mini, runs up to him and tries to charge him !

Love your pictures by the way and I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Jill (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, guys!

Erica's family got these couple pictures the day before the candid picture. I think if he could, Squirt would proudly point out that you can see how much dust and dirt he was able to aquire when he got outside and had the chance to roll off the show ring shine!











If the show's photographer got any shots I want to buy, I will share them here


----------



## vickie gee (May 23, 2012)

He looks remarkable! Gotta luv him!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 23, 2012)

What a handsome little guy Jill

love the pictures


----------



## Jill (May 24, 2012)

Thanks, Vickie and Lori


----------



## Leeana (May 24, 2012)

He is beautiful Jill, but I have always thought so


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2012)

Thanks, L



I think he's a pretty special little man


----------



## minih (May 25, 2012)

LOL Your not excited about him one bit are you JiLL? You have every right he is one handsome guy!


----------



## Jill (May 25, 2012)

Nah, I just feel sort of "eh" about him


----------



## ohmt (May 25, 2012)

He's fantastic, Jill! One of my very favorite under 30" stallions


----------



## Jill (May 26, 2012)

Thanks, Amanda


----------



## Hayley~Diaz (Jun 1, 2012)

Ahh 'Squirt'.

My first miniature horse was called Squirt.





Brings back memories!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jun 3, 2012)

GORGEOUS!


----------

